

The Mystery of Economic Growth  - cwan
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/22/world/asia/22iht-letter.html?_r=3

======
locopati
shorter version: there is no single solution - problems have context that must
be worked with (this may sound familiar to anyone who develops software)

